# puppy drinking tea?



## staffy_missy (Apr 23, 2011)

my puppy keeps drinking my tea. I dont have sugar but i do have semi skimmed milk is this okay for her or wil it make her poorly?!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have never given my dogs tea although Milo have pinched some of hubby's from him mug, it didnt do any harm to Milo, but he only had a few laps of it. I just stick with plain water for mine.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

staffy_missy said:


> my puppy keeps drinking my tea. I dont have sugar but i do have semi skimmed milk is this okay for her or wil it make her poorly?!


I have heard that caffeine isn't good for dogs, having said that my Border Collie will steal your tea given half a chance and she hasn't had any problems with it although she never gets more than a couple of mouthfuls. We too have no sugar and semi skimmed milk.

Have had a quick search on the net and found this

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninja'd

Caffeine are indeed a definite no-no for dogs:nono:.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Dogs really shouldnt have cows milk, so I would avoid.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My staffie boy is obsessed with tea .... it doesn't seem to do him any harm he will nick it out of teacups when he can!

Although we are very careful with how much he has of course!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

My first dog had her own cup (with her name on ) for her weekly half cup of coffee. She was fine. However, a customers yorkie used to drink tea and used to have fits, when they stoppped giving him tea, the fits stopped. Maybe coincidence but odd enough for me not to let my dogs now have any


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Made me SAD
Our dog Lulu who we lost at the end of January used to drink my mums tea when she left the mug on the hearth.
She never drank anyone elses tea,even if it was left in exactly the same place

my mum died in 2002 and we lost Lulu ,suddenly,aged 14,only12 weeks ago-this has just brought back a lovely memory of her
but we are SO sad that she has gone
Maureen


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

my mum has a cup of tea with her pup in the morning as thats what everyone did when she was small have told her its not good idea but pup is happy and lively so mum wont listen she never has upset tummy or anything so a few laps of it should be fine


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Caffine and cows milk equal no no

Saying that one of my girls shoves her entire head into my coffee cup if I don't watch her


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not something I would do but I dont like babies having tea bottles either

My in-laws used to give their dogs tea on a regular basis - never seemed to do them any harm but then again - would we necessarily know.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

My mothers dogs used to drink tea! 
But not something I would give - other then it they had a mild constipation which I did try once!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Mia hasn't tried to steal hot drinks but she is an absolute terror if I have a vodka and red bull. I have to use the plastic lid from a take-out coffee over the glass and drink it through a straw or she tries to get her whole face in there.


----------



## bellabrownn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is not good for the health but if you don't have sugar than its good to drink the tea and also very help full for the puppy..! Tea is great drink...!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

When Buster was a puppy we had the biggest panic when he ate a pile of tea bags from the bin  a 12 week old puppy. We were on poop duty for days watching for the remains of a tea bag!! We were told he'd be OK but caffeine can raise the heartbeat and it's not good for them.

If missy has had a few sips of tea she should be OK but try not to make a habit of it


----------

